# overdue S.lineola?



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi

My female S.lineola become an adult three weeks ago. Since then, she has not layed an ooth. I feed her two large (1") crickets every other day. I have heard that females can die if they hold it in to long. Does anyone have advice on what I should do?


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 9, 2005)

Don't worry about it. There is plenty of time yet.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 12, 2005)

How much longer should it be? Lately, she has been moving around the cage a lot. Could this be a sign?


----------



## Jesse (Sep 12, 2005)

I've had S. lineola fed 2 large meals a week lay an ooth after 2 months. Usually it takes 3-6 weeks for S. lineola IME.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

Not nearly long enough. Keep waiting.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

